Ask HN: Do you monkey test your web-app? If not, why not? - gildas
======
brudgers
What is monkey testing?

~~~
gildas
In software testing, monkey testing is a technique where the user tests the
application or system by providing random inputs and checking the behavior, or
seeing whether the application or system will crash. Monkey testing is usually
implemented as random, automated unit tests.

cf.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_testing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_testing)

~~~
brudgers
Similar to fuzz testing?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzing)

~~~
gildas
Yes, but I would say fuzz testing is intended to test APIs whereas monkey
testing is intended to test UIs instead. It's quite subjective though.

